# Leverage Stick Tree Attachment Mod (Safe, Quiet, Fast)!!!



## terrybr1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just wanted to share a leverage stick tree attachment mod that I came up with after doing a bit of research on AT and some experimentation. I picked up a set of 4 leverage sticks from Ebay with free shipping for $55! I love the sticks and they will suit my needs. As far as the attachment method, I was not a fan due to the added noise when carrying in and hanging up. I decided to come up with something that was safe, quiet, and fast. Below are some pics of my leverage stick tree attachment mod using 3/16" Amsteel rope. Each section is roughly 6.5' long.


I used a locked long bury splice for the loop in the Amsteel rope[/SIZE]
















Easy attachment and removal were key with my mod, and I think this is it. No other parts were added or taken away except for the cam and buckle system being replaced with the Amsteel rope. 

I am in no way saying that anyone should alter an existing product, but this modification has made my hunting experience more enjoyable. Attempt any mods at your own risk. Hope this post helps some of you leverage stick users!


----------



## dowhatta (Aug 27, 2004)

Love this Leverage stick mod. I got the same set of 4 Leverage Sticks and the only real drawback I've found in them has been the noise of the clip (it snaps in place) and bulk of the webbing and buckle (the buckles always seem to be perfectly arranged to make stacking difficult). I need to get a few bucks together for some amsteel and give this a try. I've never spliced anything before, any suggestions on a knot or good directions for splicing?


----------



## terrybr1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I followed this video for the Brummel lock-splice but without the handy tool. I used some small needle nose pliers and lots of patients! It works pretty well and looks nice and clean limiting the knot form getting hung up on the bark of a tree. Best of luck with your project!


----------



## dowhatta (Aug 27, 2004)

Is that 3/16 Amsteel or 3/8?


----------



## terrybr1 (Mar 8, 2010)

The Amsteel in the pic is 3/16".
Breaking strength: 4,900 lbs
Working load: 490 lbs


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

Im looking for a place in the USA to buy the splicing needle. I can only find it in out of the country orders.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wesspur.com I believe has needles.


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

You can easily build that splicing needle out of tubular plastic like a ink pen or maybe something a little larger. When I ordered the Stepp Ladder system, you had to do your own splices and it came with one, and that's all that was was basically plastic. I kept it, but have since lost it so it must be in a safe place.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I bought my splicing fid off ebay for like 2.00


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> I bought my splicing fid off ebay for like 2.00


Yup. The ancient maritime word for that thing is FID.


----------



## LooyvilleLarry (Aug 18, 2013)

Did 4 of these tonight. Using a plastic fid, well, sucks. Check out the D-splicer, look at how it works. I used a wire, vice grips, and an bic pen. it was much easier than the fid.


----------



## LooyvilleLarry (Aug 18, 2013)

This helps a lot :: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHJJlTLbsJY&list=UUaQ3wURQ0dFWfXeBtGTHXBw


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

Marking for later


----------



## greeno50 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm all about getting rid of that buckle and hook. I've done a few things to quiet-up my leverage sticks. I removed the clip from the hook & rubber dipped the hook. This allowed to easier hooking on the stick and a completely silent attachment. I also did the bike tube on the buckle. I just think this rope is a much easier/lighter setup. I just have a questions. Is it hard to get the rope tight/stick tight on the tree with that knot? It seems like it would be hard to the the stick tight on the tree.


----------



## terrybr1 (Mar 8, 2010)

The stick does settle a bit down the tree once weight is applied but that is what puts tension on the rope and pinches it against itself and the stick. This application does tend to settle a little more than the cam buckle or ratchet strap mods. The amsteel rope does have very little stretch, is very strong, super quiet and lightweight which makes it a great option for this application! Best of luck and be safe!


----------

